# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Χαλασμένος φορτιστής λάπτοπ

## kontras

Καλησπέρα παιδιά
Έχω από την κοπέλα μου έναν φορτιστή λάπτοπ ο οποίος μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους. Καταρχάς δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από επισκευές καθώς και νέος στο επάγγελμα. Απλώς προσπαθώ να μάθω ο κακομοίρης :Tongue2:  Μετά από αναζήτηση έχω κάνει κάποιους ελέγχους αλλά ο φορτιστής δεν λέει να δουλέψει. Αρχικά αντικατέστησα ένα mosfet(αυτό που είναι πάνω αριστερά) καθώς νόμιζα ότι ήταν καμένο. Τελικά δεν ήταν και τσάμπα και τα 3 ευρώ :Tongue2: . Ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής βγάζει 310 V και η γέφυρα δείχνει να είναι οκ. Επίσης ακούω ένα εναλλασσόμενο μπιπ από τον φορτιστή αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό?? Καμιά άλλη ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να είναι?? Έκανα μία αναζήτηση για προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται σε παλμοτροφοδοτικά άλλα δεν βρήκα και πολλά πράγματα... Επίσης τα δύο ορθογώνια εξαρτήματα που είναι αριστερά από την γέφυρα τι είναι? το μαύρο μου κάνει για ασφάλεια( η οποία μου δίνει βραχυκύκλωμα με το πολύμετρο οπότε αν είναι είμαστε οκ και από κει) το μπλε τι είναι?. Για βοηθάτε ρε παίδες μήπως το γλυτώσουμε γιατί ειλικρινά δεν είναι καιρός για έξοδα....
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
2013-12-05 21.17.51.jpg2013-12-05 21.17.40.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Το μπλε ειναι πυκνωτης , το μαυρο πρεπει να ειναι ασφαλεια απο οτι μισοβλεπω , βρες - καπασιτομετρο και μετρα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες ,  μπορει να εισαι τυχερος

----------


## her

Οι φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνονται καλά. Η γέφυρα είναι οκ. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο ίσως smd από την κάτω μεριά που δημιουργεί το pwm. Από τις φωτογραφίες δεν βλέπω κάτι. Μέτρα τάση στο ολοκληρωμένο αυτό να δεις αρχικά αν τροφοδοτείται.

----------


## kontras

Πράγματι είχε κάποια ολοκληρωμένα αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γιατί είμαι εκτός τώρα. Αύριο θα δω αύριο τους πυκνωτές και αν τροφοδοτείται και θα επανέλθω. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## JOUN

Ο φορτιστης φαινεται οτι ειναι καλης ποιοτητας αρα δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα πυκνωτων.Μαλλον οπως σου ειπαν κατι πρεπει να παιζεται με το ολοκληρωμενο  απο κατω.

----------


## rep

ξεκίνησες τελείως λάθος. 
1ον κανεις ενα ελεγχο για σκασμενα εξαρτηματα ,φουσκομενους πυκνωτες κλπ που φωναζουν απο μακρια "εμενα δες εγω φταιω".
2ον μετρας αν εχει 220 στην εισοδο αν εχει οκ αλλιως εχεις στο καλωδιο προβλημα.
3ον μετρας αν εχει 220 μετα την ασφαλεια και στο πηνιο πριν την γεφυρα.αν εχει ολα οκ αν οχι αλλαζεις την ασφαλεια και κανεις επισκευη το πηνειο που συχνα σπαει ενα απο το ποδαρακια, για να μην το αλλαξεις βγαλε μια σπείρα .
4ον αν για καποιο λογο ακους ενα αμυδρό τσικ τσικ πολυ πιθανο να εχεις βραχυκυκλωμενο καλωδιο εξοδου οποτε δεν ξεκηναει καθολου το τροφοδοτικο ,μετρας το καλωδιο αν ειναι οκ.
5ον κανακανε ολα τα προηγουμενα μηπως δεν τα εκανες καλα....
6ον αν τα εκανες ολα αυτα  και δεν εγινε τιποτα μαλλον  δεν θα μπορεσεις να το επισκευασεις αν δεν εχεις καλες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης.

----------


## ioannislab

Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με τα τροφοδοτικα για λαπτοπ. Σε ενα τροφοδοτικο που λειτουργει ειχα μετρησει ωμικα μεταξυ + και - της εξοδου. Εννοειτε οτι ηταν εκτος πριζας κι οτι ειχε αποφορτισει το φορτιο που ειχε πιθανον κρατησει και η μετρηση στα βολτ ηταν 0.  Το αποτελεσμα ηταν μια παρα πολυ μικρη αντισταση, για την ακριβεια στην κλιμακα για τις διοδους το πολυμετρο σφυριζε το οποιο σημαινε οτι εχει βραχυκυκλωμα. Ειναι λογικο μεταξυ + και - να εχω τοσο μικρη αντισταση(σαν βραχυκυκλωμα)?Το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο δεν ειχε καμια βλαβη και λειτουργει ακομη.

----------


## FILMAN

> Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με τα τροφοδοτικα για λαπτοπ. Σε ενα τροφοδοτικο που λειτουργει ειχα μετρησει ωμικα μεταξυ + και - της εξοδου. Εννοειτε οτι ηταν εκτος πριζας κι οτι ειχε αποφορτισει το φορτιο που ειχε πιθανον κρατησει και η μετρηση στα βολτ ηταν 0.  Το αποτελεσμα ηταν μια παρα πολυ μικρη αντισταση, για την ακριβεια στην κλιμακα για τις διοδους το πολυμετρο σφυριζε το οποιο σημαινε οτι εχει βραχυκυκλωμα. Ειναι λογικο μεταξυ + και - να εχω τοσο μικρη αντισταση(σαν βραχυκυκλωμα)?Το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο δεν ειχε καμια βλαβη και λειτουργει ακομη.


Εξαρτάται από την πολικότητα με την οποία σύνδεσες το πολύμετρο. Έτσι μπορεί να μέτραγες ουσιαστικά σε ορθή πόλωση μια δίοδο schottky.

Φίλε μου αφού ακούς ένα "εναλλασσόμενο μπιπ" όπως λες, το ολοκληρωμένο που οδηγεί την ταλάντωση πρέπει να δουλεύει... *Ψάξε το καλώδιο εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού για βραχυκύκλωμα (συνήθως χαλάει στο σημείο που μπαίνει μέσα στο τροφοδοτικό από την κακή χρήση).*

----------


## kontras

> ξεκίνησες τελείως λάθος. 
> 1ον κανεις ενα ελεγχο για σκασμενα εξαρτηματα ,φουσκομενους πυκνωτες κλπ που φωναζουν απο μακρια "εμενα δες εγω φταιω".
> 2ον μετρας αν εχει 220 στην εισοδο αν εχει οκ αλλιως εχεις στο καλωδιο προβλημα.


Sorry λάθος μου τα χω κάνει απλά τα θεωρούσα αυτονόητα :Tongue2:  




> 3ον μετρας αν εχει 220 μετα την ασφαλεια και στο πηνιο πριν την γεφυρα.αν εχει ολα οκ αν οχι αλλαζεις την ασφαλεια και κανεις επισκευη το πηνειο που συχνα σπαει ενα απο το ποδαρακια, για να μην το αλλαξεις βγαλε μια σπείρα .


από την στιγμή που βλέπω 310v στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή δεν θα είναι εντάξει? Anyway θα ξανακοιτάξω.




> 4ον αν για καποιο λογο ακους ενα αμυδρό τσικ τσικ πολυ πιθανο να εχεις βραχυκυκλωμενο καλωδιο εξοδου οποτε δεν ξεκηναει καθολου το τροφοδοτικο ,μετρας το καλωδιο αν ειναι οκ.
> 5ον κανακανε ολα τα προηγουμενα μηπως δεν τα εκανες καλα....
> 6ον αν τα εκανες ολα αυτα  και δεν εγινε τιποτα μαλλον  δεν θα μπορεσεις να το επισκευασεις αν δεν εχεις καλες γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης.


Θα κοιτάξω και θα επανέλθω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## kontras

> Εξαρτάται από την πολικότητα με την οποία σύνδεσες το πολύμετρο. Έτσι μπορεί να μέτραγες ουσιαστικά σε ορθή πόλωση μια δίοδο schottky.
> 
> Φίλε μου αφού ακούς ένα "εναλλασσόμενο μπιπ" όπως λες, το ολοκληρωμένο που οδηγεί την ταλάντωση πρέπει να δουλεύει... *Ψάξε το καλώδιο εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού για βραχυκύκλωμα (συνήθως χαλάει στο σημείο που μπαίνει μέσα στο τροφοδοτικό από την κακή χρήση).*


Που εννοείς το βύσμα ή το καλώδιο στο τέλος του εκεί που μπαίνει στο τροφοδοτικό.. Θα το βγάλω τελείως και θα επανέλθω.
Thanks.

----------


## kontras

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν στο καλώδιο εξόδου. Με το που το ξεκόλλησα ο φορτιστής δούλεψε. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## georgeIII

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο μου τροφοδοτικο απο το λαπτοπ. Θα κανω τα ιδια βηματα απο το τελος ομως  :Wink:  και θα σας ενημερωσω...

----------


## georgeIII

> Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο μου τροφοδοτικο απο το λαπτοπ. Θα κανω τα ιδια βηματα απο το τελος ομως  και θα σας ενημερωσω...


Ξεκολλησα και εγω το καλωδιο της εξοδου και δουλευει μια χαρα το προβλημα μου ειναι το κολλητηρι μου που "δεν κανει" και δεν μπορω ακομα να το κολλησω χαχαχαχα

*** Τα καταφερα και το κολλησα... τωρα οσο αντεξει...

----------


## AKHS

Πολύ χρήσιμο θέμα με βόηθησε να επισκευάσω τροφοδοτικό λαπ τοπ με το ίδιο πρόβλημα... σας ευχαριστώ..

----------

